# Ridgid ts3650 Table & router



## MickTools (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 
this is my first post - pleased to meet all you wood enthusiasts.
hopefully some of your experience can contribute to the lack of mine.

I'm looking to by a Ridgid TS3650 table saw - i've read the reviews and think its the right one for me. 

i have the Ridgid Router combo and i want to save some money by making the table for it myself. Can i buy a plate and feel confident that this will be a solid table? Can I build it into the wings of the TS3650 and use the tblsaw fence to double as a router fence?

thanks!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forums, Mick Tools.

The Ridgid review shows a lot of nice features and a not too bad of a price. I hope you enjoy your saw and make some saw dust. 

Have a great day!
John


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forums. The Ridgid has a pretty good reputation. Nice saw. 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Unless you have severe space limitations I suggest you build your router table separate from your saw. You will find that making adjustments to the router in a saw table is more difficult and time consuming than on a free standing unit. You can build a table with the features you deem best easily. I highly recommend the tables from Shopnotes #1 and Oak Park, the home of The Router Workshop. Having built both I can tell you they perform well.

www.shopnotes.com
http://www.oak-park.com/


----------

